# Gaming PC für unter 1500€



## playEXCESSIVE (8. Januar 2016)

*Gaming PC für unter 1500€*

Hallo Community!
Ich bin neu hier und will erstmal nen Gruß da lassen!
Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Mein Anliegen:

Ich würde mir gerne einen Gaming-PC zusammenbasteln lassen und dabei so allerhöchstens(!) 1200 - 1500€ ausgeben. Wenn es ohne große Unterschiede auch günstiger geht, wäre ich sehr glücklich.
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage: Lohnt es sich, jetzt in einen PC zu investieren oder sollte man auf die neue Hardware von 2016 warten?
Falls es sich dennoch lohnt, würden mich folgende Kriterien interessieren:

Das Gehäuse muss nicht schön sein, daran sollte lieber gespart werden.
Mir geht es vor allem um die Leistung beim Gaming. Am liebsten würde ich mit maximalen Einstellungen spielen, ob das im Budget liegt oder ich zu naiv denke, weiß ich nicht, dafür kenne ich mich zu wenig mit Computer-Hardware aus. Außerdem würde ich gerne für die nächsten Jahre Ruhe haben, ohne neue Komponente kaufen zu müssen. Abstriche würde ich natürlich machen, wenn Preis/Leistung stimmen.

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen und danke euch schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Golgomaph (8. Januar 2016)

Abend!

Also sowohl Grafikkarten auch Prozessoren werden so für das zweite Halbjahr eingeschätzt, ich würde sagen momentan ist ein guter Zeitpunkt zum Kauf. Gerade wenn es dann doch Ende des Jahres wird, müsstest du halt noch ziemlich lange warten, von den eventuell anfänglich hohen Kosten der neuen Generationen mal abgesehen ^^ 

1200€ reichen eigentlich schon längst aus für einen PC, der momentan für Ultra-Settings reicht. Ich stell dir im Folgenden einfach mal ein passendes System zusammen, an dem man dann je nach Wunsch noch hier und da etwas verändern kann 

Mainboard:     8587869 - ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual
Prozessor:      Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX
RAM:              8432901 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport
Netzteil:          500 Watt Corsair CX Series Modular 80+ Bronze
Gehäuse:       -
Laufwerk:       Samsung SH-118CB DVD-ROM SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz
Festplatte       2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5" 
SSD:              250GB Crucial BX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC
CPU-Kühler:  EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower Kühler
Grafikkarte:   62728 - 4096MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 Dual Fan Aktiv

Die CPU bei diesem System ist eine "ältere" Haswell-CPU, während ja momentan seit Mitte-Ende letzten Jahres die neue Skylake-Generation auf den Markt kam.
Bei der gibt es allerdings keine direkte und preiswerte Alternative zum Xeon .. entweder du sparst 20€ und büst dabei einiges an Leistung ein (i5 6600(K)), oder du zahlst direkt 100€ drauf und greifst zum i7 6700K,
der ist aber momentan nicht sein Preis wert und auch nicht unglaublich viel schneller, er ist aber schneller ^^ 

Es wäre jetzt eben noch wichtig zu wissen, ob du denn am Übertakten interessiert bist? Denn wenn, gäbe es auch bei Haswell, also der älteren Generation, noch eine Alternative, nämlich den i7 4770K bzw. i7 4790K.
Allerdings kosten die auch direkt 80-100€ mehr, wobei die Leistungssteigerung im Gegensatz zum Xeon E3 diesen Mehrpreis nicht wert ist.

Desweiteren könntest du, anstatt der GTX 970 von NVidia, zu einer AMD Karte greifen, der R9 390. Die ist in manchen Spielen ein wenig schneller und hat mehr als doppelt so viel Videospeicher (8GB, die 970 besitzt effektiv nur 3,5GB).
Die 3,5GB der 970 sind im Moment aber noch völlig ausreichend, und es ist unwahrscheinlich (aber möglich), dass die 3,5GB der 970 irgendwann Probleme machen werden. Bis dass passiert ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass du allein vom Takt die Grafikeinstellungen, vielleicht in einem Jahr, runterschrauben musst. 
Falls du dich jedoch mit der R9 390 sicherer fühlst, wäre noch zu erwähnen, dass sie fast das Doppelte an Strom verbraucht, überlege dir also am besten wie viel du am Tag zockst und entscheide das dementsprechend.

Bei der Festplatte habe ich eine 2TB-Version verlinkt, einfach da sie nur knapp 50% mehr kostet aber 100% mehr Speicher bietet ^^ Natürlich kannst du da problemlos runter/rauf gehen. 
SSD ist absolut zu empfehlen, gerade wenn du, neben Windows, Urlaubsbilder und Videos speicherst, fährst du mit 250GB besser und hast mehr Freiraum als mit z.B. 120GB.

Gehäuse ist halt geschmackssache, wenn du wirklich keinerlei Ansprüche hast, bis auf genügend Platz für Komponenten, findet sich da aber denke ich auf Händlerseiten wie Mindfactory schnell ein passendes ^^ 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir soweit helfen, wichtig wäre jetzt eben ob: Übertakten oder nicht? (Falls du Gründe für den Mehrpreis hast) Skylake anstatt Haswell? Lieber 8GB und einen höheren Stromverbrauch oder lieber die sparsamere 970 mit (ausreichenden) 3,5GB?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Golgomaph

Edit:

Wie wäre es denn mit dem http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...er-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz-rot-gold_764451.html ? Gibts auch in schlichteren Versionen als Schwarz/Rot/Gold .. würde aber genügend Platz bieten und sieht relativ schick und schlicht aus  Vielleicht noch ein zwei Lüfter dazu, dann wäre auch ein ordentlicher Airflow gegeben ^^


----------



## playEXCESSIVE (9. Januar 2016)

Hallo Golgomaph, vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Das klingt doch schon mal sehr vielversprechend und nach dem, was ich suche!
Zum Übertakten: Würde ich eigentlich schon gerne, da mir gesagt wurde, dass es viel bringt. Weiß leider nicht, wie das geht.
Da stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage: Brauch man dann nicht auch einen besseren Kühler? Oder ist der dann trotzdem ausreichend?


----------



## Golgomaph (9. Januar 2016)

Also, Übertakten ist halt ein schwieriges Thema. Generell ist es nicht wahnsinnig schwer, du musst dich eben langsam rantasten und immer per Benchmarks testen, ob die CPU mit diesem Takt stabil läuft. Mit dem i7 4770 bzw. 4790 ist demnach so ein Leistungsplus von 10-15% gut zu erreichen ... bedenkst du aber, dass beide Modelle so ungefähr 30% mehr kosten ... wirklich Sinn machen die denke ich wirklich nur für Leute, die generell Spaß am Übertakten haben und das als Hobby betreiben, ob es viel bringt oder nicht. Man kann aber definitiv nicht sagen, dass Übertakten hier viel bringt. 

Falls du dich dafür entscheidest:
Ein besserer Kühler wäre zu empfehlen, ich denke der Alpenföhn würde dass schon packen, aber investiere nochmal so ca. 10€ und greif zum Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower Kühler .. dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Desweiteren bräuchtest du noch ein fürs Übertakten geeignetes Mainboard, beispielsweise das 62272 - ASRock Z97 Anniversary Edition Intel Z97 oder 62060 - Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual

Der unübertaktbare Xeon wird auf jeden Fall ziemlich lange für High/Ultra-Settings reichen, sicherlich 3-4 Jahre wenn nicht sogar länger. Und viel länger wird der übertaktbare 4790 auch nicht halten, vielleicht ein halbes Jahr?
Überlege dir also genau, willst du wirklich übertakten, es vielleicht einfach mal ausprobieren .. ob es viel Leistung bringt oder nicht? Oder belässt du es erstmal dabei und greifst zum Xeon, bei dem du aufgrund des besseren Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnisses  gutes Geld sparen würdest?

Ich kann dir mal ein wenig Praxiserfahrung geben: Ich hab den Xeon bei mir verbaut, da ich vorerst nicht am Übertakten interessiert war, und der hat eine maximale Auslastung von 40% in Spielen wie Witcher 3, Batman Arkham Knight oder GTA V. Zwar sagt die Auslastung natürlich nicht zwingend etwas aus, aber hier "limitiert" ganz klar meine 970, die sich derweilen auf 100% herumschlägt ^^ 

Bezüglich GPU und Stromverbrauch hattest du jetzt noch nichts geäußert, falls du durchschnittlich 14-15h in der Woche zockst würde ich zur R9 390 greifen.

MfG,
Golgomaph


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2016)

playEXCESSIVE schrieb:


> Hallo Golgomaph, vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
> Das klingt doch schon mal sehr vielversprechend und nach dem, was ich suche!
> Zum Übertakten: Würde ich eigentlich schon gerne, da mir gesagt wurde, dass es viel bringt. Weiß leider nicht, wie das geht.
> Da stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage: Brauch man dann nicht auch einen besseren Kühler? Oder ist der dann trotzdem ausreichend?


  zum OC musst du halt nen core i7-4790K nehmen, oder bei der neueren Skylake-Plattform den i6-6700k. Die sind beide quasi gleichschnell, Skylake hat halt ein paar modernere Features, die du vielleicht mal nutzen willst, zB Unterstützung für sehr schnelle M.2-SSDs, dafür ist Skylake dann was teurer.

Kühler gibt es auch einige, der Macho ist Zb gut, auch der Alpenföhn Brocken 2 oder diverse Dark Rock-Modell von BeQuiet. Man muss nur beim Gehäuse aufpassen, da die oft etwas über 16cm hoch sind und viele Gehäuse nur bis maximal 16cm Platz haben. Das Shinobi wäre dafür gut, aber schau, dass du die Version mit USB3.0 an der Front nimmst. Und ob/wieviele Lüfter drin sind. Je einer vorne und hinten sollte es halt sein. 

Übertakten geht an sich gar nicht so schwer, außer du willst die Grenzen ausreizen    Aber bisher bringt es auch nicht viel. In etlichen Games ist der Xeon, den Golgo nannte, nicht nennenswert langsamer als ein übertakteter i7-4790k, denn bei Games ist die Grafikkarte der viel größere Faktor. Aber in einiger Zeit könnte die Übertaktung dafür sorgen, dass du den PC erst eine Weile später aufrüsten "musst"


----------



## playEXCESSIVE (9. Januar 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Das mit dem Übertakten hört sich weniger nach mir an, davon sollte ich erst mal die Finger lassen .
Was ich mich noch Frage, ob ein etwas größerer RAM sinnvoll und nicht viel teurer wäre?!
Ein Freund meinte, dass 16GB "guter RAM" besser sind, als 32GB "schlechter RAM".

Weiterer Frage: Wäre diese Festplatte auch möglich und in Ordnung? 8439824 - 1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX 7.200U/min 64MB
1 TB würden mir erst mal reichen.

Und: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...X-980-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_988941.html
Würde sich eine Aufstocken auf die Karte lohnen?

Außerdem würde mir besagter Freund diese CPU empfehlen: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i5-6600K-4x-3-50GHz-So-1151-WOF_1010019.html


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2016)

playEXCESSIVE schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten!
> 
> Das mit dem Übertakten hört sich weniger nach mir an, davon sollte ich erst mal die Finger lassen .
> Was ich mich noch Frage, ob ein etwas größerer RAM sinnvoll und nicht viel teurer wäre?!
> ...



also, beim RAM gibt es keine großen Unterschiede, aber 32 brauchst du niemals in den nächsten Jahren, da reichen 16. An sich könnte man auch mit 8 ne ganze Weile noch auskommen    die WD Blue ist gut, kann man nehmen. 

Die teurere Grafikkarte bringt nur 10-15% mehr Leistung, dafür ist der Aufpreis zu teuer. zudem: WENN, dann eine mit 2 Lüftern nehmen. Die mit nur einem drehen schneller, was lauter ist.


----------



## Golgomaph (9. Januar 2016)

Also beim Zocken sind 16GB "guter RAM" deswegen besser als 32GB "schlechter RAM", weil Spiele momentan nie über 8GB RAM verbrauchen und somit nur von höherem RAM-Takt profitieren und nicht von der Menge an RAM.
Ein Spiel dass nur 8GB RAM braucht, profitiert nicht davon dass du 500GB RAM hast .. da bringt es nur was wenn du besseren, also schnelleren RAM kaufst, davon würden dann logischerweise auch 8GB reichen wenn nur 8GB benötigt werden.
Allerdings bist du mit 16GB gerade wenn du vielleicht noch einiges im Hintergrund laufen hast einfach, wie ich es gerne sage, auf der sicheren Seite und hast auch noch ein wenig Puffer für die Zukunft. 
Demnach ist es nicht sinnvoll mehr RAM zu kaufen, sondern überflüssig. Außer du verwendest den PC noch für andere nennenswerte Dinge, die viel RAM bräuchten ^^

Es gäbe die 2TB-Platte auch als 1TB-Version:
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5"

Aber deine passt auch 

Edit: 

Das ist halt eine Skylake-CPU die zwar rund 20€ billiger aber auch nennenswert schwächer bzw. nicht so zukunftssicher wie der Xeon ist. 
Der hat eben dank HyperThreading eine effektive Leistung eines 8 Kernes, und diese Technologie hat der i5 6600K nicht. Dafür könntest du ihn übertakten, allerdings nur mit einem geeigneten Board .. 
aber Board müsstest du für Skylake sowieso auswechseln, genau wie den RAM.


----------



## playEXCESSIVE (9. Januar 2016)

Klingt alles sehr logisch und einleuchtend. Ich denke, ich bin der entscheidung einen großen Schritt näher gekommen.

Zwei Fragen hätte ich noch.

Ist dieses Gehäuse möglich und hat ausreichende Anschlüsse: BitFenix Shinobi Core Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

Und lassen sich in dieses diese Lüfter verbauen: 8523623 - 120x120x25mm Corsair Air Series SP120 PWM

Außerdem: Das Gehäuse wird ohne Netzteil geliefert, was braucht man da?


----------



## Golgomaph (9. Januar 2016)

Abend!

Naja, wenn du ein Gehäuse ohne Netzteil kaufst, was sowieso zu empfehlen ist, da es ja völlig unterschiedlich ist, was du im PC verbaust, musst du logischerweise noch ein Netzteil mitbestellen 
Dass habe ich dir oben auch direkt mit verlinkt:
500 Watt Corsair CX Series Modular 80+ Bronze

Da dein Gehäuse noch Platz für vier weitere 120mm-Lüfter bietet, stellen die verlinkten Lüfter von Corsair kein Problem beim Einbau, allerdings sind sie für deine Zwecke trotzdem eher nicht zu empfehlen.
Das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass diese Lüfter zum einen High-Static-Pressure-Lüfter sind, und zum anderen per PWM mit Strom versorgt werden.

High-Static-Pressure-Lüfter sind nicht dafür konzipiert, viel Luft zu fördern, was jedoch genau die Aufgabe eines Gehäuse-Lüfters ist, den du ja benötigst, sondern Luft durch einen großen Widerstand direkt hinter dem Lüfter zu "pressen". Und genau dieses "Pressen" ist vor allem bei Radiatoren von Wasserkühlungen äußerst wichtig, da sie natürlich viele kleine "Löcher" haben, um die das Wasser fließt. Ein Gehäuse-Lüfter hätte dort aufgrund des Widerstandes ziemliche Probleme, der Unterschied liegt im Winkel und der Größe der "Rotor-Blätter" der Lüfter ^^

PWM bedeutet Puls-Weiten-Modulation, ist eben eine Alternative Versorgung des Lüfters und funktioniert im Prinzip nicht wie ein "Dimmer", der mal viel, mal wenig Spannung liefert, sondern im Grunde eher wie ein Cerankochfeld, falls du das Prinzip kennst ^^ Es werden, je nach erforderter Geschwindigkeit des Lüfters, unterschiedlich schnell Stromstöße ausgesendet, die aber alle gleichstark sind. 
Da ist vor allem das Problem, dass ein Mainboard meistens nur einen PWM-Anschluss bietet, nämlich für den CPU-Lüfter. Allerdings kannst du die auch an die 3-Pin-Anschlüsse des Mainboards anschließen, dann funktionieren sie allerdings wie ein normaler Lüfter, also ohne PWM .. folglich hättest du den Aufpreis für PWM umsonst bezahlt.

Ich hoffe dass war alles verständlich, wollte dir direkt ein bisschen Hintergrundinfo mitgeben ^^

Als Gehäuselüfter würde ich dir zum Beispiel die be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120x120x25mm 1500 U/min empfehlen.
Bei Corsair gibt es leider nur, bis auf die LED-Lüfter, die High-Airflow-Versionen. Die wären zwar perfekt, sind aber zu teuer.
Bei den Be Quiet! Lüftern kannst du dir auf jeden Fall sicher sein, dass sie keinen Lärm machen und bezahlbar sind sie auch


----------



## playEXCESSIVE (10. Januar 2016)

Ja das klingt logisch. Echt stark, mit wie viel Sachverstand ihr hier ran geht.
Ich denke, ich bin dann so weit und habe alles mal in den Warenkorb gelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich alles oder fehlt noch etwas an Hardware (Bis auf Maus, Tastatur...)


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Januar 2016)

Da müsste jetzt alles drin sein  
Du hast ja oben geschrieben, dass du dir den PC zusammen bauen LASSEN willst .. kennst du da jemanden, also machst du das dann privat, oder verwendest du da den Zusammenbau von Mindfactory?
Denn es ist wirklich nicht schwer das alleine aufzubauen, nicht so schwer wie viele denken. Am besten funktioniert es, wenn man sich noch jemanden  dazu holt, gerade beim CPU-Kühler etc. sind zwei zusätzliche Hände manchmal sehr hilfreich ^^


----------



## playEXCESSIVE (10. Januar 2016)

Ich kenne 1-2 Leute, von denen ich denke, dass sie mir helfen könnten .
Bietet Mindfactory einen eigenen Aufbauservice an? Und wenn ja, wie viel kostet der?


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Januar 2016)

Bieten sie, ja. Der kostet allerdings schlappe 100€. Es gibt zwar andere Online-Händler, die den Zusammenbau auch billiger anbieten, aber es ist echt nicht schwer alles zusammen zustecken (ja, größtenteils stecken^^) .. gibt ja auch unzählige Tutorials und Videos dazu, viel kannst du nicht falsch machen, wenn du dich nicht gerade dass volle Körpergewicht aufwendest. 

-> Das Hebelchen zur Befestigung der CPU auf dem Sockel des Mainboards geht ein bisschen schwerfällig, nicht abschrecken lassen. Danach sitzt sie fest und die Pins an der Unterseite haben alle Kontakt.
-> Beim RAM und beim PCIe-Anschluss am Mainboard erst die Hebelchen an beiden Seiten öffnen und darauf achten, dass sie beim reinstecken der Komponenten wieder einrasten.
-> Abstandshalter zwischen Mainboard und Rückwand (die für das Mainboard) des Gehäuses nicht vergessen!
-> Systemplatte am besten in den SATA_0 .. die HDD in den SATA_1. Ist eine Pflicht aber mit die einfachste Lösung ^^
-> Gehäuselüfter wenn es geht am Mainboard, nicht am Netzteil anschließen da sie dann nur auf Volllast laufen.
-> Falls die HDD, also die 1TB-Platte nach der Windows-Installation nicht erkannt werden sollte: Start -> Datenträgerverwaltung -> Da müsste dann ein "nicht zugeordnetes" Speichervolumen sein -> Rechtsklick -> Partition erstellen -> und dann am besten mit dem gesamten möglichen Speicher, sind meistens so 994GB o.Ä.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2016)

Ich würde nicht so einen teuren Silent Wings nehmen bzw. nicht so einen schnellen. Vor den "vorne" im Gehäuse reichen 600-800 U/Min DICKE aus, der soll nur den Frischluftzug, der sowieso durch den Druckunterschied entsteht, verstärken, und 1500 U/Min "vorne" wäre nicht unbedingt angenehm leise, selbst als Silent Wings nicht.


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht den Silent Wing hinten, und den beim Gehäuse inklusiven vorne einsetzten? Ist halt die Frage wie gut der vorinstallierte ist, bzw. wie laut. Aber den könnte man ja bei Bedarf eventuell per Bios ein bisschen herunterpegeln 
Ansonsten könnte ich den hier empfehlen: AeroCool Dark Force 120x120x25mm 1200 U/min 22.5 dB(A)


----------



## playEXCESSIVE (11. Januar 2016)

So, nach etwas Bedenkzeit und weiterer Absprache mit einem benachtbarten IT'ler wurden noch wenige Teile ausgetauscht. Das Ding steht jetzt soweit .
Ich danke euch vielmals für eure Hilfe und euren schnellen, sowie gut erklärten Support, ohne die ich nie so weit gekommen wäre !
Werde das Forum auf jeden Fall weiter empfehlen!

So sieht die aktuelle (und wohl abschließende) Konfiguration aus:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX
RAM: 8432901 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport
Netzteil: 600 Watt Corsair CX Series Modular 80+ Bronze
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Core Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-118CB DVD-ROM SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz (fällt vielleicht weg, da ich noch ein altes Samsung-Laufwerk besitze)
Festplatte 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (fällt vielleicht weg, da ich noch eine 500GB SSD vom alten PC besitze)
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E250B/EU)
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower Kühler
Grafikkarte: 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) (ziemlich teurer Sprung, allerdings wurde mir gesagt, dass der unterschied hoch ist und man im vergleich zu der 970er beim späteren Weiterverkauf noch was dafür bekommt)
Zusätzliche Lüfter: AeroCool Dark Force 120x120x25mm 1200 U/min 22.5 dB(A)
Weiteres Zubehör: SATA-Kabel, Wärmeleitpaste

Nun wäre noch die Frage, ob ich noch weitere Kabel oder sonstiges benötige? Würde den Aufbau gerne sofort abschließen und nicht noch nachbestellen müssen.
Apropos Aufbau: Der benachbarte IT'ler wird mir dabei helfen, er ist zwar eher für Software zuständig, aber wir werden das schon hinbekommen, auch dank Golgomaphs Anleitung .

Gruß Leute!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2016)

Netzteil reicht auch 500W, und die GTX 980 ist 10-15% schneller...  wenn die mal nicht mehr reicht wirst du für die mehr bekommen als für die GTX 970, aber auch nicht viel mehr, weil beide Karten dann auf nem Niveau einer zu dem Zeitpunkt neuen ca 150-160€-Karte sein werden und du dann halt für die GTX 980 vlt 100-120€ bekommst und für die GTX 970 "nur" 80-100€ 

Extra Paste ist an sich nicht nötig, da ist beim Kühler schon welche dabei. Und SATA-Kabel sind beim Board sicher mind 2 dabei, vlt sogar 4


----------



## Golgomaph (11. Januar 2016)

Also beim Board sind wohl zwei SATA-Kabel dabei, falls du ein Laufwerk anschließen möchtest müsstest du dir also noch eines mitbestellen, beispielsweise das hier: 8326231 - 0.50m SATA 6Gb/s Anschlusskabel SATA Stecker

Joa, also außer folgendem fällt mir eigentlich auch nichts mehr ein, ist alles in allem wie gesagt kein Hexenwerk ^^ 

CPU-Kühler am besten erst installieren, wenn dass Mainboard schon im Gehäuse verschraubt ist, dafür gibt es die Aussparung hinter dem Sockel in der Gehäusewand. 
Gehäuse aufrecht hinstellen, die Befestigungsplatte des CPU-Kühlers von hinten in den Sockel stecken (Anleitung), und dann einfach Gehäuse hinlegen, Paste drauf und den Kühler im liegenden Zustand montieren.
Als allerletzte Komponenten würde ich übrigends dass Netzteil einbauen, einfach weil es vom Gewicht her so schwer ist. 
Falls du die Gehäuselüfter austauscht o.Ä. noch vor dem Mainboard-Einbau erledigen, wenn noch Platz ist.
Auch die Festplatte erst am Ende, im stehenden Zustand einbauen. Da würde zwar eigentlich nichts passieren, aber gesund sind Erschütterungen trotzdem nicht ^^

Und wie gesagt, falls du dich irgendwo unsicher fühlen solltest, zieh dir einfach noch ein Video rein!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2016)

Also, ich selber montiere den Kühler an sich immer schon vorher auf - Ausnahme ist natürlich, wenn ein später noch wichtiger Anschluss so liegt, dass der Kühler später stören würde. Aber so oder so wird das klappenb


----------

